# How do you store your yak?



## MTBbrewer (Apr 7, 2014)

Is it ok to store your yak on a trailer sitting on the carpet runners? I have heard not to store it sitting on it's bottom because it may warp it. How do y'all store your yaks on their bottom, suppended on their side, upside down?


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

This is what ours are hanging on in the garage. The kayaks sit on their bottoms on them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a lift I have to install in my shed fer ours....but right now they sit on carpet padding in my shed....


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

i have the "suspenz" stands. No room on my garage walls for hangers.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hanging, cradled in 2 inch straps.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I made a rolling cart. I mostly use the yellow yak. The yak's hang on a 2" strap. I can push it to my truck, unhook the front strap and it slides right into the truck. Even add a few extra hooks for storage. Having trouble uploading a pic., they are timing out when I go to upload. I'll try again shortly.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

I'm new to kayaks. Does the plastic degrade or discolor if left outside? I was thinking about building something like a sawhorse rack in my backyard as the garage is full. It would not be in direct sun.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

sun is bad for everything but plants, so definitely keep in some shade at least.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

It would be on the north side of the house, so never direct sun. Thanks.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd at least cover it w/ a tarp or something. Also be aware that the summer heat will make the plastic bend easier, so careful the way you store it.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Hanging in the garage from the rafters. Easy way to keep your yak out of the weather. Google kayak storage...you will find lots of good ideas.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Mac1109 said:


> I'd at least cover it w/ a tarp or something. Also be aware that the summer heat will make the plastic bend easier, so careful the way you store it.


 I think it gets hotter in my garage than outside in the shade! I just now looked at the rafter solution and don't see it working in my garage. My garage door or tracks take up the front 2/3 of the ceiling. I would have to remove the wife's car to get it in the front third, basically across the front of the garage. One side has shelves and the other my workbench. I think it will HAVE to go outside.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I store my yak upside down (bottom hull up).

Since I bought my yak in 2004, I didn't want the plastic to become brittle with age. Twice a year, I put 303 Protectant on it. 

http://www.303products.com/303r-aerospace-protectant-32oz.html


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Aha! I watched a video of someone spraying that on their kayak and was wondering what it was. So yours still has close to the original color?


----------



## MTBbrewer (Apr 7, 2014)

Night Wing said:


> I store my yak upside down (bottom hull up).
> 
> Since I bought my yak in 2004, I didn't want the plastic to become brittle with age. Twice a year, I put 303 Protectant on it.
> 
> http://www.303products.com/303r-aerospace-protectant-32oz.html


So do you have yours on saw horses or something like that?


----------



## MTBbrewer (Apr 7, 2014)

Inside is not an option for me right now. If I store it outside upside down on saw horses in a shaded area with a tarp over it will I do much damage to it? I will have the tarp setup to where it is not touching for air flow.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 on the rolling cart. Level with my truck bed, so there is a minimum of lifting. Plus I can move it around as needed.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

MTBbrewer said:


> So do you have yours on saw horses or something like that?


My yak is stored upside down on my garage floor on two pieces of 76"x48"x4" poly foam layed backed to back lengthwise. A little bit of the bow and stern stick over the edges. 

With the 303 Protectant I use, my Sky (blue & white) colored SPTW hasn't faded.


----------



## RATBOYUSN (Sep 30, 2012)

X2 for SUSPENZ Portable Stand. Expensive, but very good quality.


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I built a rack for storing mine and all the gear that goes with it. Cost about $60 for all the materials and stain.


----------



## MTBbrewer (Apr 7, 2014)

prelude13 said:


> I built a rack for storing mine and all the gear that goes with it. Cost about $60 for all the materials and stain.


So you have never had any problems storing them on their bottoms?


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I have 2 2.5" PVC pipes that support my Pro Angler. The PVC flexes under the weight of the kayak so it doesn't create pressure points like just setting it on the floor does to the hull. The bottom is my OK 11' and it has rests across the wood 2x4s and I've never had a problem with it, but it is fairly light weight compared to the PA.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bringing this one to the top as I've got great ideas, just poor execution. 

My three yaks are stored in the garage on the 6x10 utility trailer. Usually only takes a few min of prep to move stuff around off the trailer and be hooked up and ready to g but I'm wanting to move the trailer out to make more space hence my wanting to build a rolling storage rack. Had them hanging from the ceiling via pulley system but didn't like it.

Have searched the net but nothing spectacular jumps out so take a minute and show us what else you've come up with.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I made a 'monkey bars' looking rack out of 2inch pvc. It had 2 levels and I kept my canoe on top and kayak on lower level. Sold the canoe and rack before I moved here. It was easy to move around even with the canoe and kayak on it.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

*I'll try again....see if this works*

My rolling rack


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Bad pic but you get the idea. Plenty strong, and lets me park strollers and the lawn mower beneath my stuff.


----------

